# If I have live sand with live rock, do I still need...



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

In a book, I read that to have stable biological filtration in a saltwater tank, you need to fill atleast 1/3 of the tank with live rock. Do I still need this much live rock if I use live sand?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure where they get 1/3 from. The suggested LR amount is 1.5 to 2 pounds per gallon. IMO, live sand has no impact on this recommendation.


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

So, I guess I will get 30 lbs of rock. (20 gallon)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Fish-addict said:


> So, I guess I will get 30 lbs of rock. (20 gallon)


That sounds like a good amount. When you go get it, look for the lighter, more pourous rocks. They have mor room for things to live in/grow in. 
And, you may eventually want more. I told myself when I got my 10G, I was going to get 10lbs of rock. I came home with 24lbs!


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, Cody.

I will be getting live sand anyway because I am aquaculturing my own live rock from tufa rocks and live sand. I currently have about 9 lbs of rock.


----------

